

The Biggest Job Creator You Never Heard Of: The Patent Office - sound
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/05/the_biggest_job_creator_you_ne.html

======
dminor
Yes, think of all the additional IP lawyer jobs that would be created if only
we approved patents faster.

